# We are moving to Sydney in Feb 2011



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself as this looks like a very lovely site. I've been ploughing through all the info but thought I'd write this to tell you where we're up to and keep people posted of how we're getting on. Hopefully I will get some advice along the way and maybe be able to give some to others too!

OH and I worked in Sydney for six months in 2006 after we got married and before we had kids. We loved it and in retrospect we should have just stayed while we were there but we had work commitments in the UK so we came back. Now we are older (30 and 34) and have two kids (3.5 years and 11 months) plus another one on the way (although it's only early days so mum's the word!). We live in Manchester and have been talking about moving for the last four years.

Last week my husband was offered a job in Sydney with a salary of $103k plus super plus a relocation package which looks to be about $15000+flights for all of us (although I think this can be increased if there is a particular reason). I'm a paediatrician but will be 29/40 pregnant when we get there so I will be able to get some SMP from my job here in the UK and then will start work in Jan 2012 when the new baby will be around 8 months. Oh, and we also have a dog.

We are super-excited but my parents are going ballistic. They live in Glasgow and we see them every six weeks or so but I speak to them a lot and they are very close with the kids. They are not coping well and it is making me have second thoughts. I know it will improve and this is a great opportunity for us. I also think their reaction is very extreme. But on the other hand I really don't want to upset them so much - I am between a rock and a hard place. I'm sure we will still go but I feel very crap about how upset they are. My husband's family live in Ireland and are more supportive (although will miss us!).

So that's it for now. We have a lot to be organising and are waiting to hear how to start moving with the relocation package. They seem to do the whole thing through Crown Relo but I don't know more than that.

The main topic of conversation is my parents at the moment. And that they don't yet know about bub #3 so now I am dreading telling them.

Anyway, any advice, help, thought will be gratefully appreciated and I will keep you updated as to how we get on!


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh my God , Congratulations TessaD :clap2:
It's really good offer , God with you. 
I Have the same situation with my Mum, except we still don't know if we will be accepted or not and when?? but we toled them from the begining and left it to the time !!!! 
Good Luck 
keep posting,
carol


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Carol. Actually we have been trying to tell my parents for the last couple of year but they have been in denial and didn't want to talk about it! We also told then in Feb when OH started applying for jobs but they still didn't want to talk about. So they are now completely traumatised as they have finally had to deal with it and it all seems sudden and quick to them.

Actually, I have spoken to them both this evening and things were a tiny bit better. I have decided to avoid arguing with them about the emotional things as it's not an argument that can be resolved. I'm trying to listen to them and emapthise and tell them that we love them and will miss them and will do our best to make sure the kids still feel close to them.

So, feeling much more positive now. We are not going to be changing our decision and will stick to our guns!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tessa, 

Even though my parents knew we were going it wasn't until we had the visa approved and started planning. We had tears and accusations (I'm an only child) for weeks. It really wasn't a good time for us. 

Move forward 3 years - my parents have come out here every year for about a month each time. They love it here and now really understand why we moved. If they were younger they would probably move out here too. We speak through Skype every week and use webcams so that we can see each other. Whenever I post to our blog (fairly rare) or to our Rotary club website I drop them a link so they know what we're up to and we send each other Skype messages a few times a week. 

It will work out.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Karen. I know that things will settle down and I just need to be patient.

Progress over the last few days is that we have 'gone public' with the moving news so have now told all close friends and family. On the whole very supportive and people are sharing in the excitement with us.

My parents have come for the weekend so this has given us a chance to speak to them face to face and they do seem to have calmed down a bit, and at least we are able to have a civil conversation without being accused of being selfish etc! I do feel sad for them as I know they will miss out but hopefully we can maximise regular contact and visits etc. We've said to them that we'll review things at the end of three years (this is a natural break in my husbands job) and if it isn't working out then we will consider returning.

My husband's work have given us a bit more info about the relocation package and it looks like they'll cover the dog coming over which is good news, as I'm sure it will help my 3 year old settle. They are going to apply for permanent residency but also apply for a 457 visa at the same time so that if the PR takes too long, we will still be able to move there and start work at the end of Feb. I think being on the 457 has some implications for tax on childcare costs but will need to find out more about this. 

Also, it looks like my pregnancy costs will be covered by medicare through the reciprocal UK arrangement, so that's good.

Will see what next week brings.


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

TessaD said:


> Hello, just wanted to introduce myself as this looks like a very lovely site. I've been ploughing through all the info but thought I'd write this to tell you where we're up to and keep people posted of how we're getting on. Hopefully I will get some advice along the way and maybe be able to give some to others too!
> 
> OH and I worked in Sydney for six months in 2006 after we got married and before we had kids. We loved it and in retrospect we should have just stayed while we were there but we had work commitments in the UK so we came back. Now we are older (30 and 34) and have two kids (3.5 years and 11 months) plus another one on the way (although it's only early days so mum's the word!). We live in Manchester and have been talking about moving for the last four years.
> 
> ...


Sorry if a little off the topic of your email, but can I ask what your OH does?

Thanks...


----------



## Evelino (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Tessa,

I love this site - so comforting to read others' stories and realize that you're not alone!

We are moving to Sydney in January and, like you, it hasn't gone down well with the in-laws! We talked to them about it from the outset, when my OH started looking for opportunities - over the following months whilst he was being interviewed etc, everything went quiet and we thought there was no point in talking to them about it until something was more definite.
Once my OH had accepted an offer, we told them and they were gutted - they thought we had changed our minds and had decided to stay - so the whole upset started again!

Like Caz101 above, we have installed Skype for them and tested it out a few times so that they know how to use it and that seems to be lessening the blow. I don't know if they'll come out too regularly, but hope to see them at least once a year. My OH will be resigning his current job in the next week or so, and then we'll be having the conversation about when to book flights - that's going to be difficult with Christmas etc. too.

My OH will be working on a 4 year 457 visa (which took only 10 days to be approved and I was in shock for a couple of weeks, as had been told to expect nothing to come through for at least 3 months) and will also qualify for LAFHA (Living Away From Home Allowance). This is a tax break and equates to around $30k per year, so not to be sniffed at! I don't think that we're able to buy a home though whilst claiming it, so will have to rent for at least 2 years and then we can apply to become permanent residents.

We've started the major sort out and are selling or skipping a load of our stuff - it's amazing how much rubbish you collect in 10 years in one house! We've had a load of quotes from shippers, who tend to be more expensive if going through the Company in Australia so I think we'll do it ourselves and claim the expense back at the other end. Crown were very good when they came out and Anglo Pacific were recommended to us by the Commonwealth Bank (you get a discount too) and their quote came in very reasonable (we kept it to a 20ft container rather than 40ft (which is why we're getting rid of so much stuff))!

Anyway, good luck with everything - I'm sure your parents will be okay and deep down, they know its the right thing for you to do right now. You'll only be a day away and, like you say, you can always come back if things don't work out!

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Tessa D
congratulations for the pregnancy and the job offer, i personally feel, the one on way always brings luck to the family. you are doing the right thing and i am sure your folks will settle soon. They can always visit you guys andstay with you for a month or two every year, that way you will get to see them more than you do back home (if u calculate the number of hours/days spent with them). 

Wish you luck with everything!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Wish you best of luck for everything coming ahead in your life, Tessa D.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tessa:

You can buy a home, but you need to get FIRB (Foreign Investment Review Board) approval to buy. So don't despair, you don't have to wait till PR if you have the funds and have found a property you want to purchase.

See all the gory details here:
FIRB: Residential



Evelino said:


> Hi Tessa,
> 
> I love this site - so comforting to read others' stories and realize that you're not alone!
> 
> ...


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

goingin2011 - he's a university lecturer

amaslam - sadly I can't see us affording to buy anywhere in sydney (it'll be a hard enough job selling our house here and getting enough money to cover the mortgage we've got!). We're going to rent and we are budgeting somewhere between $650 and $750 per week.

Thanks to the other for your stories and advice - every bit helps! The university used Crown Relo to co-ordinate most of the relocation stuff so we won't have to make too many choices on that front which is good.

No further updates yet, except that following the initial trauma of telling family, we are now back into being very excited about the whole thing! Will post when we have made progress.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're budgeting between 650 to 750/wk for rent then there are many places in Sydney you could afford. That works out to 2600-3000/month and if you run that through a mortgage calculator you can see what kind of mortgage you can get here. 

Just something to consider. 



TessaD said:


> goingin2011 - he's a university lecturer
> 
> amaslam - sadly I can't see us affording to buy anywhere in sydney (it'll be a hard enough job selling our house here and getting enough money to cover the mortgage we've got!). We're going to rent and we are budgeting somewhere between $650 and $750 per week.
> 
> ...


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, things are going well.

My husbands employers have started the visa application. We are applying for the 457 but also the PR at the same time. Forms are pretty confusing.

*Re the PR...there seems to be something about off-shore/on-shore. If we apply off-shore (i.e. now before we go) it seems to say that we need to be off-shore when the visa is granted. Is this the case - i.e. would we have to leave oz and return?! What have other people done with PR visas? Have you sorted them before you went or after you got there?*

Re the relocation - the university has put us in touch with their relocation company and we are meeting them next week. They will help us with lots - the shipping, the dog, temporary accomodation when we get there etc. So that makes life a lot easier.

My kids have school places booked for them now.

And, I've told my parents the pregnancy news and they were delighted! I'd expected them to regress to going mental again but they didn't - this was a huge relief!

We have also found someone to rent our house here when we go and they say they are hoping to buy it from us within a year. Obviously the buying part may not happen but at least we have rental tenants in the meantime.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

AU Immi have a 'right place' when the visa is granted. Off-shore/On-shore means this:

Off-shore: You apply for PR off-shore (outside AU), to receive your PR the 'right place' is outside AU, then you enter AU on your new PR visa.

On-shore: You apply for PR on-shore (inside AU), to receive your PR the 'right place' is inside AU, then you do not need to leave and re-enter AU on your PR visa. 

What you must avoid is to be in the 'wrong place' when the visa is about to be granted (you can inform your case officer of any travel plans while the visa is being processed). 

The 856 PR visa (employer sponsored) is an on-shore visa, the 175 PR visa (independent skilled) is an off-shore visa.


A typical scenario for 457 is to go for a 856 PR visa after 2 yrs.




TessaD said:


> Well, things are going well.
> 
> My husbands employers have started the visa application. We are applying for the 457 but also the PR at the same time. Forms are pretty confusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, I guess the big problem is tax benefits. We have two young children plus another on the way and if we are just on a 457 for two years we are going to miss out on a lot of childcare benefits. This worrying news!


----------



## GoingIn2011 (Jan 11, 2009)

TessaD said:


> goingin2011 - he's a university lecturer
> 
> amaslam - sadly I can't see us affording to buy anywhere in sydney (it'll be a hard enough job selling our house here and getting enough money to cover the mortgage we've got!). We're going to rent and we are budgeting somewhere between $650 and $750 per week.
> 
> ...


What! I've always been quoted 300-400 bucks per week for rent!
Are planning on living centrally ish.
I'm thinking 30 minute commute = 300-400 bucks p/w.

Thanks
GI2011


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

GoingIn2011 said:


> What! I've always been quoted 300-400 bucks per week for rent!
> Are planning on living centrally ish.
> I'm thinking 30 minute commute = 300-400 bucks p/w.
> 
> ...


$700 per week is for a three bed place in the Eastern Suburbs. I know this is an expensive area to live so I expect your quote is fine for living in a different area of Sydney.

T


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello, time for another update.

Our plans are going well! Still planning on moving towards the end of Feb 2011.

We have had three shipping companies out to give quotes. The first quoted $10000 and we are waiting for the others. The first company also quoted $9000 to ship the dog! (and we know from our own research that this is about double the reasonable cost). Anyway, as I mentioned before it's all being organised through the university (although there is a budget!).

We have been looking at rental properties online although we are still a bit early to sort this out. I've found out that you're not allowed to rent a property 'unseen' but as my sister is there at the moment, we can write a letter allowing her to see it for us. And we're getting together a pack to make us look like good tenants (references, mortgage payments, job contracts etc) as I'm told by the estate agents that this is what we need.

457 visa application is going through and it's only me that needs a medical which I'm getting done next week. I think we'll hold off on the PR application until we're settled and maybe talk to OH's employers about being able to claim LAFHA initially, at least while I'm on mat leave for the first year and then maybe apply for the PR after that.

So that about it for now, 3 months to go and I'm getting very excited. At the same time I am obviously nervous: are we doing the right thing? how will it be for our kids without having our parents around to spend time with them? I guess this is all normal!


----------



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi tessa,

Thanks for sending in updates. We're also in UK (Chester) and are planning on relocating to Sydney in New Year. Also feel terribly guilty about living my mum who lives 5 mins away, and Hubby's dad (who incidentially is in Glasgow too!). 

We have 3 kids; 5, 3 and 6 months. Planning on home educating 5 year old till we get settled there. We're looking at renting out our house here with a guaranteed rent and then renting in Sydney. Hoping to find somewhere family friendly with good community feel and playgroups etc around so I can meet some new people. 

Good luck with it all and keep on with the update.

Lynne


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Lynne, sounds like we have similar lives (we live in Manchester)! Have you set a date for moving yet?


----------



## littlel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Tessa,

Not got a date yet. Looks like it's going to be about Feb though. Hubby still negotiating package with company so no firm dates as of yet. 
Feel sick with worry though how it'll all pan out. Sounds like a lovely life out there but hope we're making the right decision. 

Keep in touch

Lynne
x


----------



## TessaD (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, we have nine weeks to go until we move!

We have been granted the e457 - it all went very smoothly, I think the whole process took 5 weeks or so.

We are going with Crown Relo for the shipping. Cost is $13000 for a 20ft crate and they say it'll be around 8 weeks. Relocation budget from the employers was $15600 plus flights. We are trying to see if OH's employers will cover some other things too (temporary accomodation on either side, car rental for a week on either side, furniture rental until the shipping arrives and the dog) as they will extend the budget for some circumstances, but if we have to front the extra cost it is looking at being about $6000 extra for us to cover which we can cope with.

We are just waiting for the go ahead from the employers to book the flights. We are looking at flying with Qantas and stopping overnight in Sungapore to try and exhaust the children. Flight cost are $4400 for the four of us which seems ok.

So, all is going well. After new year we will start to look at rental places in Sydney. We've rented somewhere in Manchester for a week before we go so that the shippers can pack up etc while we're still around.

That's it for now.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Good Luck TessaD, I am sure everything else will also go smoothly as it did up till now  



TessaD said:


> Well, we have nine weeks to go until we move!
> 
> We have been granted the e457 - it all went very smoothly, I think the whole process took 5 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## wheatley49 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi 

I am also new to this forum, but have found it invaluable whilst sorting my move to Melbourne.

I have a son and his family in Melbourne and have recently secure a job there on a 457 visa for March 2011. My application has been forwarded to IMMI and I have been told I should have my visa within 4 weeks. We are currently looking at international removers, it's very exciting, but really sad to think after 50+ years in the UK we will be leaving cost family and friends including our 22 year old son (he wishes to stay in the UK). I have also been granted the LAFHA benefit by my employer and find this at big plus when relocating.

Any info anyone can offer to assist in making the move as smooth as can be would be greatly appreciated. Good luck to all who all moving to Oz soon too xxx


----------



## tesse (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi TessaD,

We are looking at moving from the US to AU towards the end of this year. Thanks for sharing. I am doing some initial research now, but feeling somewhat overwhelmed. ie. not sure what to ship or not.

How big is a 20ft crate? ie. what can it hold? What type of items are you shipping and will you have to pay duties/taxes on the items?

Thanks!




TessaD said:


> Well, we have nine weeks to go until we move!
> 
> We have been granted the e457 - it all went very smoothly, I think the whole process took 5 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


----------

